# Finally!



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I have to say I'm rather proud of having made it to this point. There have been (literal) tears of frustration, electrocutions, and a decision to sell on at least two occasions. But with so much support from so many people... It's finally up and working. In a new spot (so the washing machine doesn't shake the pipes loose!) And with plenty of room for wall mounting some storage!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Congrats. Knew you'd get there eventually.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

ashcroc said:


> Congrats. Knew you'd get there eventually.


Honestly hubby is so relieved, he actually helped me reattach the casing, his parents are due any minute, so he wanted the house to look tidy!!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Awww! Well done you what an achievement. You should be very proud of yourself.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Great news, and glad is all well.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

if I was his parents I would be impressed at having such a determined and handy daughter in law not a tidy one









well done overcoming all the hurdles


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Nice


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Excellent work. Such an inspirational 'can do' attitude. Definitely should be proud of yourself.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Hello Missy All it takes is to sit in front of it and stare and maybe stare a bit longer, we get 'what if' moments and then them into practice and still alter it as we go along, so well done on maximising your domain AND I see what you need !!!!.

Jon.


----------



## Banjoman (Apr 18, 2017)

Do the in-laws like coffee? Perhaps you could let us know their words of appreciation when they taste it.


----------



## ohms (Jan 22, 2018)

Banjoman said:


> Do the in-laws like coffee? Perhaps you could let us know their words of appreciation when they taste it.


"Huuurgh! Where's the Nescafé?!"


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Great work. Well done


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

ohms said:


> "Huuurgh! Where's the Nescafé?!"


Not far off actually.

Didn't bother wasting the good stuff on them, but they were pleasantly surprised by a cup of the lazy dog sample I have and some warm milk.

'is this a flat white then? It's got a picture on' no that's not a picture it's a lump of CBA foam plonked in the middle!!


----------



## Greydad (Feb 25, 2018)

Props. Hope the spanner's get pride of place on the wall too


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Great work, time to enjoy!


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

No rest for the wicked. Killed the drill (it's been on its way out for some time!) The eagle eyed among you will spot some holes and a special little treat, which (due to the broken drill, and a little extra sanding to be done) hasn't quite made it up yet.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Is it mains or battery? if it is mains check where lead goes into handle, they have a habit of breaking at this point, often shown by stopping and starting as you move the drill. If it is this just cut off and re-make the connections in the handle .


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

El carajillo said:


> Is it mains or battery? if it is mains check where lead goes into handle, they have a habit of breaking at this point, often shown by stopping and starting as you move the drill. If it is this just cut off and re-make the connections in the handle .


There's something rattling internally and it keeps seizing, and requiring a manual twist of the bit to get it going again.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Sanded to fit the slightly thicker lugs.


----------



## louissegal (Jan 23, 2018)

Looks nice! Also how big are the bags from Amber Coffee? They don't say on the website whether they're 200/250/whatever.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Nice to see a machine bought back to good working order and given a new lease of life....one less thing in landfill, something I love about prosumer kit.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

louissegal said:


> Looks nice! Also how big are the bags from Amber Coffee? They don't say on the website whether they're 200/250/whatever.


I'm not sure the bag says either! I'll check when I get home, though I think it's 250g.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Yay. ! Nice going I really enjoyed my cherub loads of power in a small package , looking good ;-)


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Missy said:


> I'm not sure the bag says either! I'll check when I get home, though I think it's 250g.


Yep, 250g bags. Are you enjoying it? I have a free delivery code and wondered about trying something. They are really reasonably priced.


----------



## louissegal (Jan 23, 2018)

Thank you - I'll be sure to add them to my ever-growing list of coffees to buy!


----------



## Thor_7 (Apr 4, 2018)

Really nice looking machine!

Looks like the role model of the new xenia brand.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Thor_7 said:


> Really nice looking machine!
> 
> Looks like the role model of the new xenia brand.


Yes, but with good solid Brummie bridging in the cherub!


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

Yay! Well done missy, great job. Looks fab


----------

